# Dog nipped at my child....What to do?



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

We see this around here so many times....and then the questions come...

"Well, was the dog excited or 'mad'"

"Was the dog playing?"

"Has the dog ever been like this before?"

And on and on.

A lot of times the poster will downplay the "nip." They'll say how FIdo has never ever acted like this before, how Fido has always been great with the kids and OP THINKS the dog was just playing, but wants to know what to do from here on out.

A lot of posters take this with a sigh of relief, encourage NILIF, upping obedience, and managing there dog, and that they should probably try and "find a 'good' trainer."

It is my humble opinion, that when children are involved, OP's "reading" of the dog should be put on the back burner, and the only advice should be to keep the dog completely away from the child and consult a professional with experience in aggression and successful obedience/behavior modification programs. 

I know people hate "running people off," but with this type of situation I think the advice needs to be very blunt, and very serious. They are already diminishing the act to the point that they are consulting strangers on the internet instead of seeking a trainer. I think they should be strongly encouraged to put down the computer and consult someone, "irl." This is just my personal opinion, anyone can agree or disagree.

The reason I HATE these threads is because of the question, "well was the dog just excitedly playing?" How can anyone trust someone who is having their child growled, nipped, or even bitten, to be able to properly read their dog. Sure, it could be just an excited puppy running by and nipping. However, it could also be a dog completely fed up and the next move is a bite. 

The following came across my newsfeed and led to this post. Listen to the giggling, and look at the danger this BABY is in. The video taper honestly thinks the dog is playing....every time someone posts about their child and a negative response from a dog, and it's dismissed because OP says, "actually...yeah, the dog was excited and I think they were playing" think of this. These parents not only think the dog is playing, they are so secure in their "reading" of the dog that they posted it for the world to watch and giggle along....

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202069973499811&set=vb.1501248026&type=2&theater


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

there's a gross lack of common sense when it comes to dogs these days
people get rid of the dog rather than discipline the child and teach the child to stay out of harms way

this should be a mandatory course for all parents
Family PawsDog and Baby Support & Education

the dog is an animal not a sibling to the child


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Dog nipped at my child....What to do? - The answer should be: "Place your child up for an adoption. You are unfit parent"


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> there's a gross lack of common sense when it comes to dogs these days
> people get rid of the dog rather than discipline the child and teach the child to stay out of harms way
> 
> this should be a mandatory course for all parents
> ...


I agree. I just finished the following book a few weeks ago.

The author, Karen Delise, dissects 30 years of dog fatalities. A huge percentage of the infant/young child fatalities are caused by dogs that are brought in as adult dogs to the family, given complete freedom with the child, and considered a part of the "family" from day one. 

The stories are maddening, scary, and extremely sad. It is *mostly the care givers fault, but so many of them are from this misplaced "trust" in a dog with unknown history and genetics.

Plenty of babies pulled out of cribs and swings and killed, plenty of kids killed by dogs that weren't properly contained by neighbors and escaped. There was also a couple month old infant, on the floor, dog was in the room completely separate and being "supervised" as we so often encourage. In a split second the dog grabbed and killed the baby, with three adults in the room. Tragic. Of course fatalities are rare, but the statistics are real and easier to dissect than the plethora of bite statistics. Especially since there is such a spectrum of "bites." There were definite common denominators in the statistics.

My point in this post, was that if a parent is questioning the safety of their child because of a growl, lip raise, nip, or even bite, the parents should be directed to someone irl to help educate, train, and "fix" the situation. I don't think the parent should be trusted to properly read the situation and fix it. Of course they can do whatever they (and anyone giving advice for that matter) want, but my number one advice, especially when a young human is involved, is to get someone in real life.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Dog-Attacks-Stories-Statistics/dp/0972191402[/ame]


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It depends on the dog and the owners. I don't think any advice should be given if it wasn't seen in person. No one can determine the dogs state of mind if they didn't see it. I had a dog that nibbled my sons ears, it was done with affection, but if I wrote it on here and wrote it wrong I would have got the wrong advice. I have had three dogs in my adult life bite people, 2 adults and one child. Those particular dogs never did that before or after ever again. It was situational and not a training issue, unless you want to include the training that was needed for the people that were bit. My oldest dog now is one of those dogs, she did a good amount of damage to the person she bit. My first question to him was what did you do to her? I will also say he is no longer in my life but the dog is. I didn't run out and get a trainer because the situation didn't call for it. Since she is now older and grumpier I do watch her around kids and I make sure that the kids do not bother her but let her come to them. She likes to be by herself and is very independent. I seen a video once of a chihuahua growling and showing his teeth when someone tried taking his bone. I made a comment on how that wasn't safe especially if a child didn't know better...I was deleted off the page. People have to use common sense, if they don't have that they probably shouldn't own a dog.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i dont see too many dog bites child threads that advise not seeking a behaviorist or trainer
mostly its the parents who are like, 'we cant afford a trainer' so people are like, well then do these things until you can get to a trainer

you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink so they say
you can give a parent advise to hire a trainer or behaviorist but you cant make them do it :shrug:

at any given time on craiglists there is at least 1 - 10 ads that say "dog bit my kid' or even worse, "expecting, have to give up fido"


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I know it's impossible, but it would be nice to have a network of trainers that people could be referred to. I hate the thought of someone who's over their head with their GSD going to some clueless person who calls themselves a 'dog trainer' like that's all it takes - because that IS all it takes.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

my boy diesel said:


> i dont see too many dog bites child threads that advise not seeking a behaviorist or trainer
> mostly its the parents who are like, 'we cant afford a trainer' so people are like, well then do these things until you can get to a trainer
> 
> you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink so they say
> ...


Midnite was given up for nipping at kids. The dog has never showed any signs if aggression in my home. He loves kids and is the most patient dog I have ever seen when it comes to kids.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

That video made my stomach flip.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that video made me wince - I was so focused on the development of events that I never looked down for the time line , so had no idea when it would end .
I think the dog did make contact with the child's face , inhibited though , because the child seems a little surprised and then continues with behaviour expected of a young child.
The dog may be an older pet , eyes not the clearest or brightest .
DaniFani - I agree with you .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My first dog was not trustworthy of kids and I was a college kid when I got him as a 9 month old Bouvier - looking mix. In his previous home he was basically kept on a balcony without any training or exercise. He was 4 when I got my frst child and has never, ever been aggressive to them. I was not as dog smart as I like to think I am now, so there were potential scary situations, like me letting the toddlers pulling themselves up by grabbing onto his coat, saddling him like a horse, etc. But he did get good training and plenty of exercise ever since the day I got him. He died at 12 years old without ever lifting a lip up at them.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

this one got passed along to me today.... Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who think that this is funny or "cute"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62830QdowE&feature=share


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am telling you I had adrenaline shooting through me when I saw that ----- I can't use language necessary for this . That should be reported , that child is not safe .


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Holey ****. One of the comments says they did Carmspack.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I am telling you I had adrenaline shooting through me when I saw that ----- I can't use language necessary for this . That should be reported , that child is not safe .


I was thinking the same thing, how scary. I can't in any stretch of my imagination reconcile that video with a responsible parent.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am just sick that ANYONE would think that was okay  
I feel sad and scared for that baby.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

What is wrong with these people? Both videos were very disturbing. Just continue filming while the dog snaps in a baby's face and then post it for the world to see. Unbelievable. 

Poor kids.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The problem is that many new parents are not knowledgeable on dog behavior. In my case it was "if you know better than you do better". I teach childbirth classes and cover dog /baby safety. I am sure we all, at one point, were not all experts from the get-go. But there needs to be a way to educate future new parents. Before I taught CB I volunteered at the childbirth classes at the hospital about dog safety (I was in business as a dog trainer at that time). It only took half an hour on one evening and it was greatly appreciated by the educator. I left a handout for the students so they could contact me if they were worried about their dogs. Is this an idea maybe for others?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

This recently happened to my mom. 
I'm no dog "expert" but I know when a dog isn't feeling a situation due to what we went thru with jasmine. 
My mom has two wiener dogs whom are half siblings, got them at the same time, never socialized or trained. You get the idea
The male is extremely fearful. And had almost bit a kid who came in the camper one time without knocking. 
I told her he needs to be put up around kids bc he growls. Like in a crate with a blanket over it and a chewy or a stuffed kong.
She thought keeping him in a separate room with either the door closed or a baby gate up was enough even though I warned her it wasn't. 
I know jasmine and her limits. She's well trained and crated around strangers and always on leash when out.
Well she didn't believe me because she doesn't think jasmine has issues. Therefore I'm over reacting just like I am with jasmine.
Well, a few weeks ago, someone went into her bedroom where the male was, and forgot to close the door. My nephew went in, sat down on the males bed, and the dog bit him in the face and had him up against the wall.
Now that all of that has happend and animal control was called, she sees he has a problem.
People need to wKe up and stop being in denial. It would save a lot of bites


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dainerra said:


> this one got passed along to me today.... Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who think that this is funny or "cute"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62830QdowE&feature=share


That kid ought to be removed from the home, and the mother should have to complete some form of parenting therapy before getting her back. How could anyone think this was funny. The dog wasn't having fun. The baby wasn't.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The thread as a whole, I just don't know. Some people, maybe most people minimize the actions of a dog. Well, some people also say "bite" when the dog's teeth made slight contact while taking a treat. My youngest niece told my dad that my dog bit her. 

The only dog she has ever seen of mine was Moofie. And Moofie did not bite her. But she is three, and her mom is making her afraid of dogs (to keep her safer-- yeah right). 

Ah well. 

Sometimes when people ask questions, and the dog owner/parent answers the questions, they become clear that they need to go to someone about the behavior -- and then they own that decision.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The problem is that many new parents are not knowledgeable on dog behavior

I would go further than what wolfy dog said --- I think this is a big problem overall in our urbanized society . The dogs lose for it .


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

In my line of work, (front office Ob/Gyn) I see so many different people. I'm afraid for so many common sense is no longer common. Dog+teeth near a baby's face is just wrong. It should not take a dog person to see how quickly that can go wrong.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

omg in the 2nd vid they smack the dog because he is growling and nipping
instead of moving the child to a safe area or moving the dog and putting up a gate
subject a dog to a child that close that is making them uncomfortable but of course it is a bad dog and its all that dogs fault

and that is not even to mention the poor baby that is getting and hearing dog signals 
that child is paying attention but has no idea what to do or how to move away

makes me sick and very very sad


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I wonder if they will be laughing when they are in emerg talking reconstructive surgery.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> In my line of work, (front office Ob/Gyn) I see so many different people. I'm afraid for so many common sense is no longer common. Dog+teeth near a baby's face is just wrong. It should not take a dog person to see how quickly that can go wrong.


You would hope a dog growling and snapping at a child face would clue the parents in, but seems like common sense in a thing of the past these days.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Dainerra said:


> this one got passed along to me today.... Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who think that this is funny or "cute"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-62830QdowE&feature=share


I couldn't watch the whole thing, just enough to think that the mandatory spay/neuter campaign is focusing on the wrong species. Sweet jeebus, how stupid are parents? That dog bite the kid, however inhibited, in the face!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

angelas said:


> I couldn't watch the whole thing, just enough to think that t*he mandatory spay/neuter campaign is focusing on the wrong species.* Sweet jeebus, how stupid are parents? That dog bite the kid, however inhibited, in the face!


Amen....

I wanted to throw up near the end, that baby was genuinely scared and confused....maddening. I wanted to punch the parents through my computer.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

This could end up as an adult who is afraid of dogs for the rest of her life and net really understand why.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, I thought the first video was stupid...crap, as long as the dog is small, I guess _anything_ goes, right? Please Dani, don't find another one featuring a GSD with a baby, or my mind will explode!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Dang.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was bit in the face by a GSD when I was 2. I was not at home, nor was it our dog (my parents have never had a dog). My mom was in the hospital delivering my brother and I was staying with my grandparents, who were also taking care of my uncle's dog. I have no memory of the bite.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

I was bit in the face by our family GSD when I was about 4 years old. The bite was a result of my trying to ride the poor dog  Clearly my parents didn't do a very good job teaching me how to respect him. I was afraid of large dogs for a long time but got over it as an adult and now oddly enough own a GSD!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

alexg said:


> Dog nipped at my child....What to do? - The answer should be: "Place your child up for an adoption. You are unfit parent"


When I was a kid, if our dog nipped us, we got spanked, because my parents knew we had done something to provoke. My Dad's dogs were nearly foolproof, but a bratty child could provoke them, and since we had been taught better, we got the whuppin. We all grew up with respect for animals, respect for their space. I cringe when I see parents who just let the child run wild and do whatever to a pet--ex: the video recently of a little boy repeatedly throwing a lab puppy into the street. Made me sick.
https://www.google.com/webhp?source...TF-8#q=child+throws+puppy+into+street&tbm=nws

Susan


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201768181635203&fref=nf

the video is public so anyone with facebook should be able to watch it. I can't find the youtube link right now


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

These seriously make me so mad.. I just can't even imagine being there and the things I would say to these parents.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> When I was a kid, if our dog nipped us, we got spanked, because my parents knew we had done something to provoke. My Dad's dogs were nearly foolproof, but a bratty child could provoke them, and since we had been taught better, we got the whuppin. Susan


Same here. If we got bit by the neighbor's dog in their yard, we go into trouble for going into their yard. If we go bit by a strange dog, we shouldn't have been petting a strange dog.


----------



## CoraGirl (Jun 15, 2014)

I got got scratched in the face by a cat when I was around 3 or 4 probably, bc I didn't listen to my mom when she told me to leave it alone. And when it happened she said "I told you to leave her alone."


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

CoraGirl said:


> I got got scratched in the face by a cat when I was around 3 or 4 probably, bc I didn't listen to my mom when she told me to leave it alone. And when it happened she said "I told you to leave her alone."


Just wanted to say I have done this to my own daughter! And this is generally how I let the cat handle his affairs with my dogs


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

The common denominator I see in all of the videos posted in the thread is that the dog is always sitting in a superior place. Owner/parent's lap, on the couch next to the owner/parent, etc. 

Sure, the dogs are all saying that they need/want space, and yes, the parents are .... lots of bad words..... negligent. My butt-headed Chi used to growl at my daughter if he was on the couch and she came near. He's no longer allowed on the couch. He actually would growl at her if she came near where he was laying (usually in a more superior position), and I started making _him_ move. If he doesn't like what's going on,_ he_ has to move. If he growls at another dog for getting too close while he's on the bed, couch, or any place of privilege, _HE_ has to move or get down. 

These parents are setting these dogs up to bite. The last video made me sad for pit bulls b/c this will just be another "pit bull eats child" story. 

As for handling posts about dogs nipping children- I am one who went online rather than a trainer b/c I can't afford a trainer. I'm not one to downplay or try to skew the truth though. I'm very grateful that people (especially here) take the time to help me out with this type of thing rather than just sternly direct me toward a trainer. I think to do that would make the situation worse. 

One way to handle things if you're unsure if the person is being totally honest is to give some pointers/advice for a couple of different scenarios or some generalized rule of thumb like making the dog move if it growls. This helped me immensely. I've trained my grumpy one to go find another spot where he's not bothered. In each of the scenarios posted in the thread, that is the first thing I would say to the owners. That the dog is guarding a coveted spot as a higher up and that the dog needs to not be in those spots as often, or be made to get down the second it is uncomfortable. Only after that would I say that the kid needs to be taught not to antagonize the dog. 

We can't judge whether someone is telling the truth. I think the thing to do is respond to the information given, and ask questions for clarification.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

A girl and her dog said:


> The common denominator I see in all of the videos posted in the thread is that the dog is always sitting in a superior place.


The common denominator is stupid parents


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

sparra said:


> The common denominator is stupid parents


Well, that too 

I just meant that there was a similarity in each video that is a common trigger for biting/nipping; it's not like they were all in different situations or it was hard to tell why. Well, I guess stupid parents falls into that as well.


----------

